
Unito – Export GitHub issues to GitLab and Bitbucket and keep them in sync - ronjouch
https://unito.io/blog/how-to-export-github-issues-to-gitlab-and-bitbucket/
======
ronjouch
Hi HN! OP here, and developer at Unito. We've been featured/mentioned a couple
of times here (see our founder's Show HN at [1]), and this blog post felt like
an appropriate occasion to pitch again our service. Two things:

1\. We're more than the migration/trial use case of the blog post! We do one-
way and two-way sync for {GitHub, GitLab, JIRA, Bitbucket, Trello, Asana,
Basecamp, Wrike, Planner} tasks, covering scenarios from a simple one-way
GitHub -> GitHub to crazy multi-provider dispatching & merging based on
labels/assignees. Check out [https://unito.io/](https://unito.io/) .

2\. Ask us anything :)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12858432](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12858432)

